# ex race horse - how to train?



## squidwid (12 October 2008)

Hi all. finally bought my first horse last month (im 39 now!) and need some advice! he is a 17.2 tb ex point to pointer,  apparantly has done some hurdling. he was in the same family from foal to age 12, it seems he went unsound so has been sold on and now with me aged 13. I have only been walking him/trotting due to confidence issues, also wanted to take it slow to get used to him and vice versa. went out today on a hack, and of course was expected to canter, which to be honest i wanted to do just to get it out of the way, as i ave owned him 5 weeks now. anyway, he did what i thought he would do, which is to break into a semi gallop, head down with bit between his teeth, i spent the whole time trying to slow him down, to not much avail.  i am 6ft and 14 stone and had a real job to hold him. he is fine in every other respect, good on roads, quite a calm boy, trots nicely etc. anyway, he is in a snaffle and my gut reaction was to go out and buy a stronger bit (dutch gag, eek? and martingale) i havent put this on him yet as reading on the internet it seems he just needs retraining. question (finally!) is how? how long should i be doing transistions from walk to trot, how can i get him to have a collected canter, should i use the new bit? do you know of any good resources on line? havent been able to find much! tx, vanessa


----------



## cpendle (12 October 2008)

There are a couple of really good resources online.  Firstly look at ww.ror.org.uk 

Retraining of Racehorses (RoR) is 
British Horseracings official charity for the welfare of horses who have retired from racing.

Also the Exracers Club, which is an online forum for people who own exracers and has lots of advice, tips and discussions etc.

http://z3.invisionfree.com/Horsedirectory_Forum/

Personally, I wouldn't try and canter/gallop for a while, I think you have a lot more groundwork to do first.  Also, I don't think a stronger bit is the solution... it really is a training/control issue.  I would suggest you get some professional help/lessons ideally from someone with experience of exracehorses.

Have a look at the online resources above, they will give you loads of suggestions for schooling exercises etc.  There's just not space to go into detail here.

Good luck!


----------



## ajn1610 (12 October 2008)

http://www.thoroughbredrehabilitationcentre.co.uk/
Maybe give these guys a call.
Other than that don't get into a pulling match make sure your core is strong and draw your elbow back so you are using the large muscle groups in your back, arms and chest. Try some lunging getting him used to a voice aid may help too.


----------



## meardsall_millie (12 October 2008)

Being the owner of an ex-racer (see siggie) I'd agree with the above comments.

Most importantly remember there are no quick fixes just lots of hard work, schooling and patience.  But they do come right in the end - honest!


----------



## stencilface (12 October 2008)

I think that schooling is a good idea, getting him to be obedient and listening to you whilst out hacking.  If you can school him somewhere enclosed too, somewhere you could canter him and be totally relaxed that would help.

For cantering out hacking,  I would plump for a stronger bit. You are not being a 'bad' rider for going for a dutch gag or similar - and finding a suitable bit isn't always easy.  It is better in my opinion to have good brakes instead of having to haul on their mouths and making them sore.  A dutch gag can be good on lots of them too.  We have an ex (24 now!!) chaser that we adopted a few years ago.  He doesn't go out much, and he very excited when he does.

Like yours ours is well behaved, doesn't have any horrific vices (although he does like to jog.....) but unless you want to haul on him we tend to either ride him in a jointed hanging snaffle or a dutch gag on the main ring. We do have 'controlled' canters but when he goes on the fields for a gallop, he too rams his head down and wants to go.  Unfortunately as ours is 24 theres little point worrying about this!!!!  He doesn't bolt, comes back to you, he just enjoys having a run - which I think is something that yours will prob always enjoy!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I think that having a bit that allows your more control will give you more confidence, and be able to go for a canter without worrying about having to stop. Plus he gets to enjoy going for a canter!!!


----------



## squidwid (12 October 2008)

fantastic, thanks guys, stencilface i am so glad you said that! he will always just be a happy hacker, not looking to win any medals in dressage or showjumping, and brakes are the main issue at moment. i have a spare bridle so will keep the snaffle for schooling and dutch gag for hacks, i dont pull at his mouth as he isnt too forward going, except for the canter! 

how much schooling should i be doing a week? would 15 mins every day then hack round local roads/streets walk/trot be enough? 

tx again.


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (12 October 2008)

I would take it slow with him ,lots of walking out hacks , lunging with pessoas and basic schooling. I found all of this helped to not only get him a more correct way of going(making him easier to stop and more responsive) but helped me to bond more with my ex racer. I walked miles with mine long reining him as he was v spooky when I first got him but it has given himconfidence that it is ok to be hacking alone and he doesn't need to be in a herd of horses like he would have been when he was in training. When I first started to canter mine I found alot of his balance was front end so he used his head and his neck to keep himself upright! By lunging and longreining they have to find their own balance and will be pulling against themselves and they soon clock onto this and become alot softer and use themselevs better. Wish you all the luck and hope you enjoy your ex racer as much as I enjoy mine


----------



## annunziata (13 October 2008)

I have an ex racer and there is no quick fix! I have had Rocky see sig for 9 months now and he is only starting to come right on the flat!! Good luck with him remember to take each day as it comes!! let me know if you need any help!!


----------



## Kenzo (13 October 2008)

Contact the Ex Racer Club, its full of useful information, lots of friendly helpful people who have ex racers, someone will be able to put you in contact with someone near where you live who has lots of experience in re-training ex race horses, they may even be able to give you some lessons and get you started with a training programme and will give you all the help and encouragement you need, its a great club!


----------



## squidwid (13 October 2008)

ok, many thanks for all of your advice,  will let you know how i get on


----------



## Firewell (13 October 2008)

Please dont get a strionger bit just yet, he may just fight it even more.

Get some lessons on him to build up your partnership, to help retrain him to slow down using your seat not your reins! TB's are great, they are so clever and they learn so quickly. He must have something about him to have been a good point to pointer, he will need experience and understanding to continue his education. When racing a contact that is tightened  means the jockey wants them on the bridle and therefore go faster!

If he learns your losing confidence and that he hasnt got a leader in you he will get worse. Get some lessons for a qualified instructor and only hack him out in walk and trot in the mean time.

They are amazing creatures and once you get the hang of him you'll have a great time


----------

